# forum auf lokalem webserver, avatre unmöglich?



## Sibbe2k (10. März 2002)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe auf meinem lokalen Webserver (Apache) ein Forum installiert, fuktioniert auch soweit, nur ist es den Usern nicht möglich Avatare hochzuladen. Im Forum ist die Avatar Option aktiviert, wie und wo muss ich das beim Apache oder bei PHP einstellen?


greetz Sibbe2k


----------



## Christoph (12. März 2002)

warum brauchst du avatare offline! ich glaub das funzt nur on richtig! man müsste sich den Quellcode ansehen wo er die Avatare hinspeichern will!


----------



## C.Bird (19. März 2002)

Es geht....ich weis ned wie aber ich hab mal nen Forum gesehen wos so war....
is aber soieso unnötig...


----------

